

Behind the Scenes: The NYT Facebook IPO Graphic - jashkenas
http://chartsnthings.tumblr.com/post/23348191031/amanda-cox-and-countrymen-chart-the-facebook-i-p-o/

======
teoruiz
What's the software used to actually generate the interactive charts? I found
it somehow amazing they're not Flash.

I can see a reference in the HTML source code to something called "Stencil".

~~~
dylanmcd
It's d3,
[http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/js/newsgraphics/2012/0...](http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/js/newsgraphics/2012/0510-tech-
ipos/chart.js)

~~~
knowtheory
The new app was originally written with d3 but, by the time of deployment d3
was responsible only for scaling the axes, and the rest of the graphic was
built largely around custom code written around canvas elements.

~~~
dylanmcd
Ah, I see in carbocation's link now. It just seems odd to say they moved from
d3/svg to canvas, because d3 is just a layer on top of canvas (or the dom),
and if you look at their source (not chart.js, the minimized source on the
website) it's full of calls to d3 still. Maybe more useful to OP to say that
it was originally written in d3, then optimized.

